# Help with a Debussy art song



## dricart (Aug 14, 2013)

I registered on this forum to see if anyone could help me find examples of french singers singing "Romance" by Debussy? I have little experience with french diction and need to learn by imitation in the next couple weeks .

The only French singers I could think of off the top of my head are Phillippe Jaroussky and Roberto Alagna. Alagna doesn't have a version I could find. Jaroussky has one but I'd like to hear a typical male voice if possible. Also, if you know of singers whose french diction is pretty close to perfect, I'd be able to use those as well.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Natalie Dessay recorded it - Amazon link.

EDIT: just saw you were looking for a male singer....


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

dricart said:


> I registered on this forum to see if anyone could help me find examples of french singers singing "Romance" by Debussy? I have little experience with french diction and need to learn by imitation in the next couple weeks .
> 
> The only French singers I could think of off the top of my head are Phillippe Jaroussky and Roberto Alagna. Alagna doesn't have a version I could find. Jaroussky has one but I'd like to hear a typical male voice if possible. Also, if you know of singers whose french diction is pretty close to perfect, I'd be able to use those as well.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Gerard Souzay is the best for these songs.


----------



## dricart (Aug 14, 2013)

moody said:


> Gerard Souzay is the best for these songs.


Souzay is great! I'd never heard of him before. Thanks so much!


----------

